# [ROM] Droid 3 Deodexed - text messaging issue



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

text messaging is missing in the debloated rom...any ideas maybe bad install?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

http://goo.gl/mQVKw

Download this, it's CM7 AOSP 2.3.5 mms. Just install like normal app.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

I removed everything that was safe to remove. Which includes stock messaging. Good solution tho


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

I also noticed hdmi is not working anyway to enable that?


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

This is most likely due to dlna and service being removed. You can just add them back into the system folder.


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

pedwards3x said:


> This is most likely due to dlna and service being removed. You can just add them back into the system folder.


I hate to be a noob ...but do i have to unpack and repack then reflash? because i put the dlna apk files in the system app folder and no go...and if i try to install apk it just fails?!


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Ill put a patch up for dlna tonight


----------

